# Wesentlicher Unterschied AM3 zu am3+ sockel?



## Frontline25 (24. Februar 2013)

Da ich meinen fx 8150 auf einem ASUS Formula 4 betreibe, wollte ich wissen, ob es einen Leitungszuwachs gibt? (ich betreibe ihn mit dem Beta Bios ) habe derzeit die Cpu auf 4ghz getaktet und kann die Cpu volt nur höher drehen (da die Grundvolt vorgegeben wird. Neispiel: 4,2 ghz = 1,39 volt standart 4ghz = 1,31 volt standart. Kann dies leider nicht selbst herabsetzen)


----------



## Westcoast (24. Februar 2013)

Unterschied zwischen AM3 und AM3+ sockel: 


1. Die Löcher im AM3+ Sockels sind größer (0,51mm zu 0,45mm) damit wird besser verhindert, das die CPU nicht in den Sockel passt oder sich beim einstecken Pinne verbiegen.
2. Der AM3+ besitzt eine schnellere Verbindung zwischen CPU und Power Controller. Beim AM3 Sockel sind es 400 KHz, beim AM3+ 3,4 MHz. Damit kann ein besseres Powermanagement betrieben werden.
3. Effizienterer Loadline Support. Bis zu 11,8% Energie Einsparung im Vergleich zu AM3.
4. Verbesserung der Spannungstabilität. In der VCore wird die Spanung stabilier und glatter gehalten. Die "Power Noise" (Stromschwankungen in der VCORE) wird um 22% reduziert.
5. Die maximale Stromaufnahme wurde von 110A auf 145A erhöht. AM3 Boards die nur bis zu 110A liefern können, bringen unter Umständen also zu wenig Leistung für eine neue AM3+ CPU.
6. Die Kühlerhalterung des neuen AM3+ Sockels ist nicht mehr geschlossen sondern besteht aus zwei einzelnen Haltern. Das soll den Airflow des CPU Kühlers verbessern


----------



## Frontline25 (24. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Ausführliche antwort
also bedeutet  es am3+ ist stromsparender, besseres Volt managment und die löcher wurden vergrößert


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2013)

Der hauptsächliche Unterschied davon ist eigentlich die bessere Stromversorgung,  die leistungsfähigere CPUs und mehr OC zulässt.  Der Rest ist nicht soo wichtig.

AM3+ CPUs werden auf AM3-Sockeln teilweise nicht ihre volle Leistung entfalten können.


----------



## loltheripper (24. Februar 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> 6. Die Kühlerhalterung des neuen AM3+ Sockels ist nicht mehr geschlossen sondern besteht aus zwei einzelnen Haltern. Das soll den Airflow des CPU Kühlers verbessern


 Die Kühlerhalterung ist schon mit dem Umstieg von am2+ auf am3 verändert worden.


----------

